# are grade 'c' CRS really worth getting?



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have the opportunity to get grade 'c' CRS for a decent price (around $5 each). Some are OK, lots of bright red, but very little white. Sme are banded, but the white is clear.

My question is, are these worth picking up? I'd like to breed them and get some nice white into them, but how many generations do you think this would take? Should I just wait to get some nicer grade shrimp? 

I guess this is entirely opinion, huh? I dunno. I dont ahev a ton of space, I was just wondering if you guys would pick them up at this price (and able to pick out exactly which ones you get) even though you dont really have the space and wont have the time to breed these into nicer grades for months.

thanks!
6


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I would get some to make sure your parameters are suitable for breeding. You don't want to spend a couple hundred dollars on shrimp to have them die and/or not reproduce.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yoink said:


> I would get some to make sure your parameters are suitable for breeding. You don't want to spend a couple hundred dollars on shrimp to have them die and/or not reproduce.


I think that is good advice. These shrimp dont look to be in *great* health, I was afraid to buy them and have them die anyways. I guess that's the gamble you take regardless, .


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Well I hope it's not at the place I'm *thinking* of.......

C grade would be a good start like yoink said. This way if they do die, you are out less than $100.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally, I would get at least A/B grade shrimp to breed. I remember having a conversation with a breeder on petshrimp.com, and he said that from a stock of C's, it took him ~3-4 years to get a batch of reliable A/Bs, sometimes S shrimp.

Spend a little more for A/B/S, and start breeding quality shrimp from the start. You can sell them to recoup costs.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Personally, I would get at least A/B grade shrimp to breed. I remember having a conversation with a breeder on petshrimp.com, and he said that from a stock of C's, it took him ~3-4 years to get a batch of reliable A/Bs, sometimes S shrimp.
> 
> Spend a little more for A/B/S, and start breeding quality shrimp from the start. You can sell them to recoup costs.


this is what i was thinking as well. im leaning toward getting a couple to test my water parameters. we ended up killing tiger shrimp and im really wary about the CRS. im pretty sure the tigers died from an accidental dose of red slime remover. (the curses or using aged water and forgetting what you treat. d'oh!).

burks- im not *sure* what store you mean. inkling, yes.  these shrimp were originally from brian's tropicals. i know someone who knows someone who got them from him.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

usually in breeding it's the inverse of what you're suggesting. you start breeding a good parent stock and throw away the imperfects and keep the perfect. you are going backwards, and getting C's desiring to get B's & A's. so the chances are higher that the offspring of C's will be imperfect, and few will be a higher grade. yes?

for example I had a mickey mouse platy, and after many generations of offspring, the original coloration degraded to a lower quality.

so the offspring of C's will most likely be more C's. just a thought.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

I had the same thoughts, I went with the grade C so i could make sure my tank was suitable for these guys before I get some high grade ones. It was mainly for piece of mind. 

If it takes 4-5 months per generation and your offspring is 5-10% a higher grade then it would take 2-3 years to move up from C to A. In 2-3 years the A grades will be like RCS and cost a dollar or something so all that effort seems like a waste other than the novelty of breeding your own stock.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

argblarg said:


> I had the same thoughts, I went with the grade C so i could make sure my tank was suitable for these guys before I get some high grade ones. It was mainly for piece of mind.


I agree. I think we'll do this.



argblarg said:


> If it takes 4-5 months per generation and your offspring is 5-10% a higher grade then it would take 2-3 years to move up from C to A. In 2-3 years the A grades will be like RCS and cost a dollar or something so all that effort seems like a waste other than the novelty of breeding your own stock.


I never thought it would take *that* long! good lord. I wish I had the patience and time to try. 

thanks everyone!

here's another question.... are CRS born with white, or can you actually bring it out with specific food? I read the former at shrimpnow.com i think it was.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, you pretty much answered your own question 

If you don't mind waiting to produce better strains, then by all means, C grade isn't a bad deal at all. If you are indeed in need to get some good breeds, then definitely go the distance to get the best strains your money can possibly buy. Cus believe me, couple hundreds of dollars are 'fair game' in Asia. In my opinion, it's kindda crazy but then again, it's a hobby which they enjoy, and in the end that's what counts If you have fun and enjoy it, then definitely invest some time and money in it. 

Then, once you get your super 'SS' strains, particularly the GOLD and the WHITE ones, be sure to post their pictures here:mrgreen: Also, it wouldn't be a bad idea to offer them at a greatly discounted price to us APC members every now and then. Personally, I am not too greedy. Just a single 'S' strain will do, haha!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes thet are worth it I have CRS of all grades and I like them all, especially the ones carrying eggs:heh:


----------

